# Help on figuring which stations get certain movies?



## joyandjerry (Jul 3, 2012)

:newbie: I hope I posted in the correct forum. Is there a way to know which movies will appear on which premium channels before the schedule comes out? What I mean is this; can one look up a current or recent theatrical release and see which premium station it will appear on eventually? I haven't been able to find this info. The reason I want to know that is if I know which movies will appear on HBO, etc., I won't bother using my free PPV that I get from Dish to get something that I will get eventually. EPIX titles were my main interest, as we get all of the premiums except EPIX. So, being the frugal person I am, I wanted to use the free PPV for a movie that would eventually be on EPIX, and I wouldn't get as part of my package.

I hope that makes sense. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Biggest problem you are going to have is the initial rights to broadcast the movies change occasionally so today, movies from DreamWorks (not DreamWorks Animation) air on Showtime when just a few years back it was HBO (fyi, DreamWorks Animations contract expires in 2013 with HBO when first run rights move to Netflix).

Epix has first run rights with many studios such as Paramount, MTV, Nick, Lionsgate, & MGM. However, HBO, Starz, & Showtime all have sub-run contracts in place with these studios so it is more than likely a movie which is destined for first run on Epix will eventually find it's way to one of the others or their sister channels within a few years.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

IOW, it's unknowable.

*joyandjerry*, welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s


----------



## joyandjerry (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for the replies. 

Nick, thank you so much for the welcome. my first expereince here was being insulted and having the thread closed, so I appreciate the thought!


----------



## joyandjerry (Jul 3, 2012)

Link to thread to which I was referring - had to have five posts to show link. I'll try to consider this in the future; sorry for any confusion.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3049277#post3049277


----------

